# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Groeihormonen:wat zijn de effecten?

## dodo

Hoi mensen,

Ik wil graag willen weten wat de effecten zijn van groeihormonen bij mensen die dat spul gebruiken zoals genotropin, somatropin....
En ik ben opzoek naar dat spul, weet er iemand van waar ik het kan halen? 

tot kijk.............

----------


## Muhtar

De medicijnen waar over je het hebt worden door kinderen in hun puberteit gebruikt die een groeistoornis hebben. Het medicijn wordt inderdaad ook gebruikt door volwassenen die hun lichaamsgroei tijdens het fitnessen extra willen stimuleren.

----------


## BIG_WILLY

weet je bijgod wel waar over je het hebt HGH oftewel human grow hormoon.
beter gezegt anabole :Big Grin:  (ik was van plan om het zelf ook te gaan gebruiken )

HGH is een stof wat je eigen hersenen ook aan maken het zorgt ervoor dat je groeit niet alleen je spieren maar je hele lijf groeit er van en jij wilt dit gaan gebruiken enig idee wat het kost?

je moet niet zo pluk raak iets op internet uitzoeken en het willen gebruiken zorg eerst maar eens dat je wat info krijgt........

en zoals je al zei dat je het wou gebruiken voor te sporten en uiteindelijk dus breed te worden begin dan met iets minder zwaars en iets minder duurs HGH is 1 van de zwaarste anabolen kuren die je kunt krijgen ik ben momenteel zelf bezig met 2 kuren dianabol en test.

zorg eerst dat je maar eens een goede basis opbouwd door onderandere goed op te letten met wat je eet en goed trainen........

Greetzzz BIG_WILLY

----------


## MrS

Mensen, van HGH word je NIET langer!!! HGH is een lichaamseigen groeihormoon. Exogene toediening van HGH vermenigvuldigt je spiercellen.Dit middel is extreem duur en is alleen geschikt voor ervaren bodybuilders. 

Nou, dodo...gebruik je al androgene anabolen steroiden?
Want van HGH only zul je echt niet breder worden.

slm  :Wink: 

@Big Willy, HGH is geen anabool  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mms23

hallo,
ik ben een meisje van 15 en ben 1.57 lang
me moeder is ook even lang en me vader is 1.74
kan ik nog groeien..en kan ik groeihormonen gebruiken zo ja waar kan je ze krijgen??

----------


## skydirk

> Mensen, van HGH word je NIET langer!!! HGH is een lichaamseigen groeihormoon. Exogene toediening van HGH vermenigvuldigt je spiercellen.Dit middel is extreem duur en is alleen geschikt voor ervaren bodybuilders





> hallo,
> ik ben een meisje van 15 en ben 1.57 lang
> me moeder is ook even lang en me vader is 1.74
> kan ik nog groeien..en kan ik groeihormonen gebruiken zo ja waar kan je ze krijgen??


van HGH wordt je niet groter als je schijven dichtgegroeid zijn (na de puberteit). als dat nog niet gebeurd is, juist wel. daarom wordt het gebruikt om kinderen te laten groeien waarvan men weet dat ze een groeiachterstand hebben en waarvan men weet dat ze anders altijd te klein zullen blijven. als volwassene zal het je vet doen verdwijnen en een gunstige invloed hebben op cholesterol. het zorgt er ook voor dat je meer spiercellen krijgt. bij lang gebruik (minstens zes maanden en minstens 4UI per dag) zal je daar wel vooruitgang in zien zeker in combinatie met anabole steroiden. op de zwarte markt redelijk gemakkelijk te vinden in bodybuilding milieus. niet zo goedkoop en je weet nooit of je goed spul krijgt. meestal is het jintropin (gemaakt in China) dat verhandeld wordt op de zwarte markt. jintropin in google ingeven en je zal wel zien. maar ik zou nooit zo'n handelaar op het net vetrouwen.

----------


## annahid

Hallo Ik heb een vraag over groeihormonen voor mijn zoon hij is 17 en groei niet meer sinds 2 jaar hij is nu 1,64 kan hij nog groeien? (groeihormonen gebruiken) helpt??????????

----------


## MrB

G.H. wordt voornamelijk gebruikt icm met ander anabolen steroiden.
Alleen G.H. zal weinig effect hebben, een beetje vetverbranding.
Wil je dat het echt effect heeft moet je het stacken met steroiden, insuline, IGF en schildklierhormonen. Dit is dus alleen weg gelegd voor ervaren bodybuilders in mijn ogen alleen wedstrijd bodybuildersm op zeer hoog niveau.
Het gebruik en de combinatie van deze middelen kan tot levensgevaarlijke bijwerkingen en zelfs tot de dood leiden (b.v. coma gevolgd door dood door teveel insuline).
Daarnaast gaan niet alleen je spieren groeien, maar mogelijk ook kraakbeen, ingewanden en andere ledematen. Je wordt er niet echt mooier van zeg maar.
Kijk maar eens naar de taile, het hoofd en de gewrichtsveranderingen van deze top bodybuilder. http://www.thebiguniverse.com/coleman/transform.html
Daarnaast moet je het minimaal 4 maanden nemen en G.H. heeft zijn prijskaartje 40-60 Euro voor 10 IU. Dat is goed voor een dag of 2-3, dus reken maar even uit wat je kwijt bent voor een degelijke kuur.

----------


## romano

HOI,
heb een vraagje over groeihormonen weet er niet veel van 

ik zou graag willen weten waarje die kan halen

----------


## snipper

[I]Tegenwoordig kan groeihormoon ook worden geproduceerd via genetische manipulatie, waardoor veel meer medische toepassingen mogelijk zijn. Bij kinderen met een groeiachterstand wordt groeihormoon bijvoorbeeld soms toegediend als medicijn. Dit moet via injecties gebeuren aangezien het hormoon anders niet opgenomen wordt in de bloedbaan. Vroeger werd het groeihormoon uit de hypofyse van overleden mensen gehaald. Hier is men echter mee gestopt toen er door besmetting van een batch met de ziekte van Creutzfeldt-Jakob een aantal ontvangers aan deze ziekte overleden.

Menselijk groeihormoon wordt regelmatig over het internet in spamberichten aangeboden als wondermiddel om verouderingsprocessen tegen te gaan. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek wijst echter uit dat deze claim niet op feiten is gebaseerd

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groeihormoon

----------


## Donya

hey, ik ben donya

ik ben een 1m 60, maar ik zou graag wat langer zijn.
Ik heb onlangs nog een afspraak gemaakt, om groeihormonen te geruiken.
Ze hebben gezegd dat ik geen kraakbeen meer over heb en dat groeihormonen om die reden geen effect gaat hebben. zou ik het toch proberen of heeft het geen nut???
zijn er nog andere opties??

xxx

----------


## mama_sunny

Hoi Dodo,

je wilt groeihormoon??

Ik ken een product wat daadwerkelijk het groeihormoon stimuleert.. het versterkt de productie van het menselijk groeihormoon (HGH). Het versterkt zwak spierweefsel en houdt de botdichtheid in stand doordat het de HGH productie bevordert, die tegelijkertijd een vetweefsel afname bevordert. Op basis van deze eigenschappen is het zeer nuttig bij bewust gewichtsverlies en krachttraining! Het is van grote nut bij de verbetering van sportieve prestaties en ook heeft het een positief effect voor de longfuncties!

meer info?? mail naar [email protected]

groetjes Sonja en succes ermee!!

----------


## joknul

> HOI,
> heb een vraagje over groeihormonen weet er niet veel van 
> 
> ik zou graag willen weten waarje die kan halen


doe normaal aub!!!
groeihormoon is zonder professionele hulp zeer gevaarlijk!!
de bijwerkingen bij een minieme overdosis kunnen zelfs catastrofaal zijn. de botten zwellen te veel op waardoor de kaak buiten proporties groeit samen met de handen en de voeten. groeihormoon wordt opgebouwd en afgebouwd over een loop van 21 jaar onder nauwlettend toezicht van een gespecialiseerde dokter. als je per se breder wil worden en sterkere spieren wil neem dan gewoon eiwitsupplementen met een stevige training. desnoods neem je zelfs anabolen i don't care, maar blijf van groeihormoon. ik kan het weten  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Amai, ben es naar die foto gaan kijken van die bodybuilder, niet te doen echt. Ik ben ook klein (1m54), wel aanvaardt dit zoals je bent maar ga toch geen rommel slikken, er bestaan artsen die jullie hiervoor kunnen helpen maar ga toch geen rommel slikken die uit china komt of zo ???? Niks bestellen van die landen op internet, je kan er alleen maar miserie mee krijgen.

----------


## Agnes574

Veel van die producten zijn nep en érg schadelijk voor je gezondheid!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ben het helemaal eens met Christel èn Agnes...... :Smile: 
ik schrik ervan hoe iedereen maar praat over die troep....

Wees voorzichtig, het zijn geen vitaminen! 

Spreekwoord: klein maar fijn....klein èn dapper..... :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ik was eens gaan googelen om de meds die ik neem, kwam ik op een drugsforum terecht waar ze allemaal aan het opscheppen waren over wat en hoeveel en waarom ze die brol namen, gewoon voor de fun.....of om high te worden, of ne kick te krijgen, jongen jongen en dan kwam ik ook op een zelfmoordforum terecht, hoe wat hoeveel, dan vraag ik me soms echt af met wat zijn we bezig ???? Dan denk ik gewoon in mezelf "doe es normaal jong"
Als je graag gepluimd wordt moet je met visa of zo maar iets gaan bestellen op de buitenlandse sites, je medicijnen zal je nooit krijgen en als je geluk hebt gaat het maar 1 keer van je bankrekening, als je pech hebt hebben ze je creditkaart al gecopieerd en kan je een hoop centen betalen. 
Natuurlijk is het niet fijn als jongen als je klein bent, maar ga dan daarmee naar gespecialiseerde artsen en begin niet te experimenteren met stomme brol producten....

----------


## alex457

Natuurlijk groeihormoon - http://nl.ghbalance.com Ik had een betere spiergroei en ik kreeg mijn oude figuur terug. En dit alles zonder overgewicht of een opgeblazen gevoel dat andere middelen veroorzaken. Ik kan met de hele zekerheid zeggen dat Probolan het beste middel op de markt is.

----------

